# overwriting of username for DSL sign in



## avrilbilyk (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi!

I use Speedtouch Broadband DSL link to gain internet access and "something" keeps overwriting my username such that i have to reset to sign in. I have tightened my firewall as i suspected a virus and run various virus checks which all show as ok now. I think something may be lurking in my registry but need help on what to do to track it down and how to remove it.

Avril


----------



## your mom (Jan 1, 2006)

perhaps a system restore to a time when all was merry?


----------



## kevin_johnsons (Dec 28, 2005)

do check ur browser settiings for remembering the password and the usenrnames before u can do a system restore.


----------



## avrilbilyk (Jan 2, 2006)

*cant really restore*

not really feasible to restore system...too much water under bridge! Any one got any better suggestions???


----------



## kevin_johnsons (Dec 28, 2005)

do check ur browser settiings for remembering the password and the usenrnames before


----------

